# Marked Up The Price Of The Horse



## jakerunning (Mar 27, 2017)

I recently was looking at horses with a trainer. We found one we like through a breeder that she knew I asked her the price she said I think $7500 but let me find out. She then came back with $8500. I said ok lets go physically look at him. She had some issues come up and was unable to go look with me so I decided to go on my own. He was great. The next day the trainer told me she was unable to take another horse in right now and she was backing out of the training. I let it go and decided to walk away from the purchase. A couple of weeks later I ran into the breeder and she expressed that they have training and boarding they could do. We worked all the details out so I'm about to get the horse vetted and I notice they put him on the website for $6500!!! I'm unsure if they know she said $8500 or how I should bring it up. I have not asked them the price since I thought it was $8500


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

All you have to do is say, "would you take $6000 for him?" Then let her talk. You don't have to bring up anything. There is no such thing as a price for a horse until you have given someone their money and received an invoice.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If they put him up for sale on a web page for 6500. then I would now assume that is what they are asking for him. At the vetting I would talk about price with the owners starting point of 6500. Since your trainer has backed out of the whole process then it's just between you and the current owner.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Avna said:


> All you have to do is say, "would you take $6000 for him?" Then let her talk. You don't have to bring up anything. There is no such thing as a price for a horse until you have given someone their money and received an invoice.


This is an excellent plan!!


----------



## jakerunning (Mar 27, 2017)

I was feveeling a little uneasy about it because I was paying the trainer 10% and I didn't know if they were giving her some kind of kickback. I already contacted the trainer and we agreed to 7% since she didn't do any of the riding or physically looking at it. Im worried if they say $8500 how I am going to delicately bring up I saw a different price on their website. They posted him within the past two weeks. I agree with both the above mentioned. Thank you for your imput.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jakerunning said:


> I was feveeling a little uneasy about it because I was paying the trainer 10% and I didn't know if they were giving her some kind of kickback. I already contacted the trainer and we agreed to 7% since she didn't do any of the riding or physically looking at it. Im worried if they say $8500 how I am going to delicately bring up I saw a different price on their website. They posted him within the past two weeks. I agree with both the above mentioned. Thank you for your imput.


Don't worry about it. Just have the amount you're willing to pay in your pocket, in cash. So if you'd pay $6500, then show up with that much in cash. I would off them $6000, cash on the barrel head right now, as is where is, if you're going to make an offer. If they say, "No, $8500' the you have 2 choices, continue to negotiate or walk away.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

When buying anything, I like to have an idea of how much I would be willing to pay, and how much I am willing to go over my preferred amount. 

So get an idea in your head of what is fair. If they have the horse listed for 6500 somewhere, I would definitely be aiming for that price or below. No way would I pay 2000.00 more than I had to. 

Horse prices are _always_ negotiable. 

IMO, your trainer was trying to make more off of the sale than your agreed upon commission by jacking the price up. I also believe 7% for giving you the contact info on a horse for sale is excessive, especially since the trainer has refused to help train the horse. 

Tell the owner you saw the horse listed on "x" website for 6500 and you would like to know if they would accept 6000. 

Why would you want to pay more than needed? Save that extra money for a nice saddle and bridle.


----------



## jakerunning (Mar 27, 2017)

I think if they said anything over $6500 I would need to walk away just because these are people I would have to be using for training and board. In my opinion, I think it would be unethical to charge $2000 more when they just posted it on their website. It would be a red flag that I cant ignore. I'm just wondering if I should have this conversation before the vetting? I don't even know if they know the trainer said $8500.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

It is not unethical....
It is covering the amount paid to your trainer by the horses current owner, then your trainer charges you her commission on top of that...
_It is horse dealing.

_Personally, your trainer backed out of assisting you with this horse. Did she not?
She offered a name, however you saw the horse listed elsewhere for a significantly lower value...:neutral:
That significantly lower value is what you discuss_* with the owner*_...your trainer removed herself from this sale remember.
Always offer less than a posted price and negotiate the difference within reason, do not be insulting of offered amount.
Depending upon that amount you should be discussing before you spend for a PPE.
Once the PPE is done you may have more room to haggle that price, or decide to walk away.
_No $$ graces the palm of your trainer unless you previously agreed to a finders fee for horses* she went with you to see, to ride and critique specifically for you.* 
How you choose to see it, did she indeed "show" you the horse, accompany you or did she let you down and back out of a commitment?
You happened upon a ad and make contact on your own. 
Did you ever see the horse with your trainer or have a appointment date and time to view the animal...maybe. 
However, your trainer was to busy to go with you then she blew you off, the sale and this horse and is not entitled to a "finders fee".
Put the money back in your pocket you "think" you owe that trainer...her loss! A find of over $600 for you...*her loss!*
_:runninghorse2:....
_yup. money saved in my pocket for a job and representation not given...
jmo..._


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

I agree with @horselovinguy that it's likely the trainer gave you the price with her commission added. Not sure about other disciplines but in the h/j world it's extremely common.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Buying horses isn't the same as buying something from a store - though my DH has been known to haggle at times and with success!!
I would agree with the price difference being related to commission - its why I wouldn't get involved with anyone that wants to use that method of payment for services. I used to go with people that wanted advice when buying a horse and always charged a set fee for my time.
At this point you haven't been to see and try the horse so you need to do that first and if you think it would work for you then ask what they want for him and if its more than you want to pay you then make your 'firm' offer. They have two choices - refuse or accept I don't have a PPE until a price has been agreed on - though if the horse failed on something I could live with but devalued the horse then I would want to re-negotiate - offers are usually made 'subject to passing a PPE'


----------



## jakerunning (Mar 27, 2017)

SansPeurDansLaSelle said:


> I agree with @horselovinguy that it's likely the trainer gave you the price with her commission added. Not sure about other disciplines but in the h/j world it's extremely common.


So I did find out from the barn that he is in fact $8500. Their business website states $6500. The vet office called me last week and asked if we could move the appointment so they could address issues if they are needed. I just found out its because they are having him gelded after the exam. So, its really down to if I want to stick to my guns on the advertised price or just go with what was originally brought up $8500. I'm trying not to be difficult just covering my basis since this is going to be a 20-30 year commitment and thinking logical not emotional. I'm being very careful since I am having to keep him and train him at the barn he is being sold at. I don't want to give the previous trainer any money but she did in fact find the horse and I really feel she deserves a finder fee but not the previous 10%.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Wait........
So you are expected to go see a "intact" stallion that after seeing him he will be gelded for a cost of $2000.00???
Geldings cost a few hundred not thousand dollars...
To me the price and reason for such a "excuse" makes me question how involved the surgery is going to be...
More than that...you are NOT responsible for the price of gelding of this horse. 
His current owner is!
Also realize that if a stallion, hormones remain in the system for as long as 6 months and can affect their personality with other horses in stabling arrangements...
His being a stallion needing gelding and that decision not being left to you...new owner...
He is either represented as a stallion or a gelding in the sale ad...

I just might walk with this controversy unless this horse is so exceptional you can't pass...
For that extra two grand though now being told he has to be more than "just OK"...
_just saying...
:runninghorse2:.....
jmo...
_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think I would also pass on this one. 
If he's a nice sort of horse I might consider going to see him in a few months time after he's been gelded and see how he rides and behaves but until thats all out of the way its better to not pursue it. You can be looking at other horses in the meantime


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Agree that there are too many complications with this deal.

1. trainer finds horse then backs out of helping you, still wants a fee
2. two prices, one horse. 
3. stallion whose gelding would be at your expense

Nope. There are _so many_ wonderfully nice horses in that price range. Pass on this one.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Agree that there are too many complications with this deal.

1. trainer finds horse then backs out of helping you, still wants a fee
2. two prices, one horse. 
3. stallion whose gelding would be at your expense

Nope. There are _so many_ wonderfully nice horses in that price range. Pass on this one.

If they accepted an offer of $6000 AFTER he'd been gelded AND recovered from it, I'd consider it.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I would also worry about the fact that the sellers seem to be trying to take advantage of you. Why tell you he's $8500, then list him for $6500 to the general public? I don't get it. That dishonestly alone would cause me to walk away. As others have said, for that kind of money, you can get a truly amazing horse without all these complications.

I also paid my trainer a set fee to look at horses. Sometimes she came with me and if she had to travel, I'd pay her gas. Sometimes if she couldn't come, I'd send her videos. When I bought my horses, I gave her a flat fee.


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

I too believe you should pass. So much confusion and misinformation. Actually sounds a little shady. 
If the website says $6500.00 why do they want $8500.00?
Seriously I am confused.


----------



## jakerunning (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes, we both agreed that he would be gelded so this wasn't an issue. But I am going to walk away from it because I saw that the trainer was leaving the facility in May and didn't even tell me. Too many complications. I asked the trainer if she was leaving and she never responded. Bad deal all around. Ill save my money and when its right it will be right. The horse was very nice I felt he was worth the price but WAY too many issues.


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

I think you made a great decision, buying should be fun and fairly easy. you should not have to look over your shoulder all the time. Good luck, your perfect horse is out there.


----------

